

Snapchat is not deleting the photos - drewonstuff
http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2013/05/09/snapchat-doesn-t-delete-photos.html

======
devindotcom
I attempted this a couple times, the cache folder is not modified on my phone.
I'm guessing the software indexes free space that has been recently assigned
'empty' status and tries to piece together the image or directory. I could be
wrong, though.

------
gbelote
This article seems link baity. It doesn't talk about the Snapchat servers not
deleting photos, but the Snapchat app storing photos locally in a "hidden
folder". It then advertises a $300-$500 service to remove the photos in the
hidden folder.

~~~
Uhhrrr
Either way it's an issue. Now that it's known, how many minutes will it be
before some high schooler retrieves sexts sent by their now-hated ex, and
distributes them to all their classmates? I suspect the number is negative.

~~~
Uhhrrr
Nevermind, it appears that the photos are not as present as the original press
release would have you believe:

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/09/actually-snapchat-photos-
ar...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/09/actually-snapchat-photos-are-just-as-
deleted-as-any-other-file-you-trash/)

